# Egg shell vs Oyster Shell



## kishnik (Apr 9, 2009)

would they have same effect to the soil?


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Probably, as long as you washed the egg shell so no protein adds to the nitrogen level in the tank. 
I have used Oystershell grit (fine grit, sold for small caged birds) and coral sand.


----------



## kishnik (Apr 9, 2009)

thanks, ill try using egg shells... hope it will work out just fine...


----------



## fishyerik (Oct 8, 2008)

I used to crush egg shells in the mixer and just rinsed several times, it got really clean quite easily.


----------



## kishnik (Apr 9, 2009)

i was washing egg shells few minutes ago and i noticed theirs a white skin like sticking in the shell... do i need to remove this?


----------



## kishnik (Apr 9, 2009)

*Egg shell white skin*

do i need to remove this?


----------



## SueNH (Jan 17, 2005)

yes


----------

